# Bob



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 1, 2010)

I took over 2000 pictures trying for the best shot for the calendar. I have 5000 pictures stored in my computer that are unposed and great, but they don't have enough megapixels for Josh. I had to borrow my sons expensive camera and follow Bob around trying to get a picture of him doing something interesting. But as life will have it, he didn't do anything interesting but try to bite Queenie's head off







I am a very proud tortoise keeper and I think Bob is an exceptional looking tortoise, so I had the hella time trying to decide which of the pictures I took would be the best for the calendar. But I am extremely indecisive. My family and friends are all sick to death of me making them look at Bob pictures. So because I took so many and some were simply beautiful I decided to share some of the pictures with you. So here's some pictures of Bob while he is doing nothing...






oops! That's not Bob, it's Maks...
































I guess that's enough for now. Can you tell I think Bob is the best looking Sulcata there is? How can he breathe with all that squash shoved up his nose???I am so proud, I hope you have enjoyed looking at these pictures...


----------



## tobibaby (Oct 1, 2010)

i love bob truely, how old is he??


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 1, 2010)

tobibaby said:


> i love bob truely, how old is he??



He's 12 this year and 80 pounds...


----------



## dmmj (Oct 1, 2010)

well if you are looking for suggestions I like the one with squash on his face, and I also like the one where he looks like he is coming out of the shed, which I presume is his home.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 1, 2010)

Great pictures Maggie, I always look forward to seeing Bob!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 1, 2010)

dmmj said:


> well if you are looking for suggestions I like the one with squash on his face, and I also like the one where he looks like he is coming out of the shed, which I presume is his home.



I thought about the squash face too, but I finally made what I think is a good choice...go check it out and tell me what you think...


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 1, 2010)

that squash picture is so great!   Bob is a handsome fella, but I think you should also show us more Queenie pictures. I just love her shell.


----------



## terryo (Oct 1, 2010)

Maggie, no one here ever gets tired of Bob pictures. I LOVE the one you picked for the contest.....but.....that squash picture....now THAT one IS Bob.


----------



## Isa (Oct 1, 2010)

Soooo cute pictures  Bob and Queenie are beautiful and Max is adorable!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 1, 2010)

Yipes! You guys are making me scared that I didn't chose the squash face shot. He does have watermelon slime on his face in the calendar shot. Suppose Josh would let me change it???


----------



## DeanS (Oct 1, 2010)

Outstanding Maggie...I think the shot of him with pumpkin all over his face is a riot; the shot of him eating his salad and getting caught in mid-blink is priceless; but the shot of him going for the guillotine on Queenie is your calendar shot!


----------



## Angi (Oct 1, 2010)

He is beautiful. Queenie has a very pretty shell. I would love to see her face. 
I tried to do a tortoise photo shoot today, its not easy. I don't think I got any good pix.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 1, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> Yipes! You guys are making me scared that I didn't chose the squash face shot. He does have watermelon slime on his face in the calendar shot. Suppose Josh would let me change it???



I believe I have chosen the best picture...heaven knows I have stressed about it and fretted over it and worried about it enough...So enough! I have picked a picture that shows his sweet ornery face and great personality the best...


----------



## chadk (Oct 1, 2010)

I think you picked the best one. May want to avoid the pics of the two torts - don't want anyone thinking that mixing speicies is a good idea or anything...


----------



## Missy (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the Bob pics, I have missed him. I love the squash face too.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 1, 2010)

chadk said:


> I think you picked the best one. May want to avoid the pics of the two torts - don't want anyone thinking that mixing speicies is a good idea or anything...



Yea I know. I thought hard about it as I am always the first one to lecture about mixing species. But it was the only action shot in all those pictures. AND, I really liked it. The picture I picked shows his face with watermelon juice on it so I am also guilty of feeding fruit after I tell newbies that fruit is a no no. So I guess I am also guilty of being a hypocrite...I'm hoping no one notices...


----------



## DeanS (Oct 1, 2010)

Angi said:


> He is beautiful. Queenie has a very pretty shell. I would love to see her face.
> I tried to do a tortoise photo shoot today, its not easy. I don't think I got any good pix.



You can't see her face, for Bob has certainly bitten it off by now


----------



## RV's mom (Oct 2, 2010)

bob is magnificent. I like the squash pic, but think any pic of bob will do well.

teri


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 2, 2010)

DeanS said:


> Angi said:
> 
> 
> > He is beautiful. Queenie has a very pretty shell. I would love to see her face.
> ...



Bob and Queenie don't actually live together, she lives in a tort table in his shed. I just put them together to take pictures. He would certainly hurt her, he's pretty aggressive...


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Oct 2, 2010)

I laughed out loud at the squash face, awesome photos Maggie.


----------



## Tom (Oct 2, 2010)

Long live the king!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 2, 2010)

While I dearly love the "Bob bites Queenie's head off" picture, I really do think you chose the correct one for the contest. It shows his magnificent personality.


----------



## DeanS (Oct 2, 2010)

Hail! King Robert III


----------



## dmmj (Oct 2, 2010)

Personally I like the squash face one better, but your tort your choice on pics.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 4, 2010)

dmmj said:


> Personally I like the squash face one better, but your tort your choice on pics.



I'm gonna be sorry I didn't pick squash face I'm sure...but I hope people will vote for Bob anyway...


----------



## Shelli (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok the first introduction and picture made me choke on my sandwhich... too funny!!! Poor Queenie good job she ducked...


----------

